# MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!



## oppa 23 (14. November 2005)

Moin zusammen,
Wie geschrieben war ich am Wochenende mal wieder an der Ostsee auf Dorsch-Tour!:m 

Samstag in Heiligenhafen angekommen um 5.15morgens im Hafen und da war mal wieder die Hölle los fast auf jeden Kutter schon das Heck oder die Spitze voll mit Ruten und Anglern!!! da haben ich mich mit meinen Kumpel für die Ostpreußen Endschieden hatte mitte Schiff zwei Plätze!Dann noch Schell versucht ne Std zu schlafen und dann gings aufen Kutter.
dann ging es auch bald los noch schnell ein paar Infos geholt vom Bootsmann
und das hörte sich richtig gut an es sollte genug Dorsch da sein!!!!!!!
Abwarten dachte ich mir!? Dann ging es unter der Brücke durch und es ging dann los mit der Angelrei Drift für Drift und wo waren die Dorsche Bitte?!
hatte dann endlich mal 2 Dorsche von 40 cm erwischt! und es wurde richtig Schlecht aufen ganzen Schiff gefangen der Beste hatte glaube ich 5 Dorsche!
Aufen Ganzen Schiff schätze ich mal allerhöchstens 100 Dorsche und das Schiff war richtig voll!!! und Dann noch um 15 Uhr im Hafen gewesen!!!
Mein Schlechtester Tag aufen Kutter siet Jahren sage ich nur:r 
Also ins Auto und ab nach Heikendorf rüber! Kann nur besser werden!?
Noch einen kleinen abstecher in Hafen und mal schauen was sie heute auf der Forelle hatten!? der beste hatte 19 Dorsche!!!!
Dann ins unsere Pansion und auf den Rest der Truppe warten mit den wir Sonntag raus wollen.Dann noch schön was gegessen und ein paar Bierchen getrunken und dann kamm unsere auslosung wer um 4 uhr aufen Kutter muß und die Plätze Freihalten muß in der Spitze glück gehabt ich konnte bis 6uhr schlafen und hatte glück nächsten morgen das ich fast in der Spitze meinemeine Rute fand also konnte nichts mehr schief gehen für Heute dachte ich mir!? Ich hatte recht behalten hatte in den ersten 2Std 20 maßige Dorsche über 40cm erbeutet|supergri und so ging es den ganzen Tag weiter mit den Dorsch habe ab und zu auch mal ein Paar Pausen eingelegt zuviel Dorsch wollet ich auch nicht mitnehmen!!!!Am ende des tages Hatte ich dann sage und schreibe 31 Dorsche mein Bestes Ergebnis aufen Kutter|supergri und damit hatte ich den Tagessieg auf der Forelle! Und der Rest von unserer Truppe von 18 Mann hatte geschätzt zusammen so 250 Dorsche!!!! 
Damit Hatten wir mal einen Richtigen Ttaum Tag auf der MS Forelle!!!!!!
Wie immer ein Traum auf der Forelle das Essen war richtig super und ich glaube Bernhard ist einfach der beste Käpten auf der Ostsee gab immer die Tipps wo die Dorcshe stehen wasser Tiefe und so weiter!!! 
Dickes Danke schön für den Geilen tag auf See!!! Wir Kommen wieder!


----------



## dogfish (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Hi Oppa,  da hat Du ja richtig abgeräumt #6 , sogar besser als mein Angelgott Matze.   Wäre selber auch gern mitgefahren, aber Arbeit geht nun mal vor.
Bis denne
Achim


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Jo,die Forelle ist ein super Schiff und Bernd ein super Kapitän!
Was nimmt er jetzt eigentlich für ne Ausfahrt??

Warum tut Ihr Euch eigentlich --Heiligenhafen" noch an|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ich selbst fahre nur noch von Laboe,Strande oder Heikendorf:m 


Was ist eigentlich an dem Gerücht dran,das die MS. Forelle verkauft werden soll????

Wie geht es eigentlich mit der MS. Nordland in Strande weiter,da der Kapitän ja leider an Krebs verstorben ist??Fährt Wiebke das Schiff jetzt|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Mfg. Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## kiepenangler (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

@ oppa 23 petri zum fang#r 





			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum tut Ihr Euch eigentlich --Heiligenhafen" noch an|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
ja warum nicht??? habe keine lust mir laböe anzutun!!! nur weil mal einen tag in hh schlechter gefangen wurde?? das kann auch mal genau anders herum sein! ich wette du warst noch nie in heiligenhafen!|kopfkrat guck mal bei den kuttermeinungen da sind bei den laböern kuttern deutlcih mehr schlechtere meinungen als bei den heiligenhafenern!!! und wenn hh angeblich echt so schlecht wäre, warum sind denn die kutter alle ausgebucht??? und die forelle soll ja nun auch nich immer so top sein, wie viele sagen, habe ich schon von verschiedenen leuten gehört!


----------



## oppa 23 (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

moin mit hh bin ich sonst auch zu frieden gewesen.
Aber da wurde ich öfters endtäuscht als auf der forelle!
Da hatte ich wenns mal schlecht lief auf der Forelle immer mein 10 Dorsche zum mit nehmen!!


----------



## dogfish (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Also ich mache die meisten Kuttertouren von Heikendorf mit Bernhard und im Urlaub von Holytown mit MS Monika oder mit nem Sportboot von Großenbrode.
Dabei ist Angeln vom Sportboot für mich eindeutig schöner als Kutterangeln, es sei denn man fährt mit solch einer starken Truppe wie Oppa23, ne Björn?

Ach so, besser gefangen habe ich meistens auf der Forelle aber auf der Monika ist es einfach gemütlicher.
cu


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Hy Dorsch888,

die Fahrt kostet bei mir € 40,- für 10 Std auf See, Frühstück satt und frisch gekochtes Mittagessen sind GRATIS :m Rechne mal die Angelzeit aus !(Sonntag hab ich z.B. um 07,50 Uhr zur ersten Drift angehupt und geangelt wurde bis 15,32 Uhr. Um 17,00 haben wir angelegt.)  

Und: Ein Verkauf ist nicht geplant. Sag mir jedoch ein Schiff an der Küste was man nicht kaufen könnte, wenn Mr. XY die entsprechende Summe auf den Tisch legt 

Gruß

Bernhard :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

MoinMoin!

Schöner Kurzbericht von Deiner Pilktour. Die Laboeer, Eckernförder usw sind schon eine andere Nummer als die Touriverwöhnten Heiligenhafener.

So schlecht scheinen die HH aber auch net zu sein, sonst würde ja keiner mehr mitfahren...


----------



## dorschiie (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

ich bin der meinung das an der küste alle kutter voll sind egal in welcher gegend. aus dem grund würde ich immer versuchen bis spätenstens freitag auf einen kutter zu gehen. unter der woche sind immer spezis auf den kuttern die anderen weiter helfen und tipps geben. an wochenenden sind meist viele leute an bord die auch nicht mehr ahnung vom pilken haben wie wir.
außerdem fahre ich lieber mit einem schiff auf dem 20-25 mann sind wie mit 40-45 leuten. mehr platz bei den driften. 
jetezt blo? keine aufschreie ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin der meinung das an der küste alle kutter voll sind egal in welcher gegend. aus dem grund würde ich immer versuchen bis spätenstens freitag auf einen kutter zu gehen. unter der woche sind immer spezis auf den kuttern die anderen weiter helfen und tipps geben. an wochenenden sind meist viele leute an bord die auch nicht mehr ahnung vom pilken haben wie wir.
> außerdem fahre ich lieber mit einem schiff auf dem 20-25 mann sind wie mit 40-45 leuten. mehr platz bei den driften.
> jetezt blo? keine aufschreie ist nur meine meinung.



wer schreit denn hier....  Du hast doch recht! :m 

immer schön in der woche oder sonst vollcharter.


----------



## kiepenangler (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Dorsch888,
> 
> die Fahrt kostet bei mir € 40,- für 10 Std auf See, Frühstück satt und frisch gekochtes Mittagessen sind GRATIS :m Rechne mal die Angelzeit aus !(Sonntag hab ich z.B. um 07,50 Uhr zur ersten Drift angehupt und geangelt wurde bis 15,32 Uhr. Um 17,00 haben wir angelegt.) Wenn man das Essen rausrechnet, ist die FORELLE das Schiff, wo es am meisten Angelzeit für´s Geld gibt.
> Und: Ein Verkauf ist nicht geplant. Sag mir jedoch ein Schiff an der Küste was man nicht kaufen könnte, wenn Mr. XY die entsprechende Summe auf den Tisch legt
> ...



tolle schleichwerbung, echt!!!!#q biste eigentlich boardpartner????


----------



## kiepenangler (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

achso und wenn die forelle eh immer son tolles schiff is, warum haste det denn nötig hier werbung zu machen?? du bist der einzigste kutterkapitän, der das hier macht!


----------



## Pete (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

so, nu mal wieder ruhig, jungs...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Aber echt was soll das denn??? 

Ich finde es klasse,dass Bernhardt hier mit uns online ist und immer mehr oder weniger live von der Front berichtet!

Weiter so!


----------



## kiepenangler (14. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Aber echt was soll das denn???
> 
> Ich finde es klasse,dass Bernhardt hier mit uns online ist und immer mehr oder weniger live von der Front berichtet!
> 
> Weiter so!


ja das macht er aber nicht uneigennützig........ finde es halt n bischen unfair den anderen guten kuttern der ostsee gegenüber


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

@ kiepenangler

dann denk das doch mal zuende: liegt das vielleicht daran, dass andere selbst gar keine Angler sind und kein Intresse an den Fragen der Angler haben???



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ja das macht er aber nicht uneigennützig........ finde es halt n bischen unfair den anderen guten kuttern der ostsee gegenüber




Außerdem mach ich hier keine Schleichwerbung, sondern beantworte lediglich aufkommende Fragen und das warheitsgemäß, ehe das in Mutmaßunger und halbware Gerüchte nur zu Unklarheiten führt. 
Ich würde das begrüßen, wenn auch andere Skipper sich mit den Meinungen und Fragen ihrer Angler auseinandersetzen würden. Leider gibts immer wieder Leute, die das als "Kommerz " abtun und versuchen es in´s negative zu verdrehen. #d 

Gruß

Bernhard:g


----------



## Pete (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



> liegt das vielleicht daran, dass andere selbst gar keine Angler sind und kein Intresse an den Fragen der Angler haben???



das trifft es wohl am ehesten, bernhard...du bist als vollinfizierter norgeangler ja bestens mit dem geschäft des angelns vertraut und weist, was und wie angler denken...#6


----------



## Yupii (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> das trifft es wohl am ehesten, bernhard...du bist als vollinfizierter norgeangler ja bestens mit dem geschäft des angelns vertraut und weist, was und wie angler denken...#6



Süssholz raspel, raspel und Puderzucker blas.....:v


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Ich fand die Ausgangsdebatte schon ziemlich daneben! Keine zwei Tage sind vergleichbar. Wenn man die Kommentare der Angler liest, werden immer die Fangergebnisse für den positiven oder negativen Ausschlag angeführt. Das ist einfach Blödsinn!
Wichtig ist der Service, der Ton an Bord - und das Bemühen der Besatzung. Wenns dann Fisch gab, ist es o.k. - wenn nicht, gabs eben keinen. Man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass hier geglaubt wird, die Kapitäne könnten entscheiden, ob der Gast fängt oder nicht. Es gibt eben auch schlechte Tage und schlechte Angler, die immer ihren gleichen Stiefel fischen, nur weil sie irgendwann mal richtig gefangen haben.. Es macht aber einen Kutter nicht besser, nur weil der andere "damals....1000 Dorsche fing". In die Debatte MSO-MSF will ich garnicht einsteigen.
Warum allerdings ein Kapitän kompetenter wird, wenn er schon mal in Norwegen war, erschließt sich mir allerdings auch nicht. Es sei denn, hier schiebt man sich gegenseitig etwas an |licht


----------



## Dakota (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Bin schon oft auf der Forelle gefahren, und es war eigentlich immer gut. Gutgelaunte Besatzung, prima Essen und gute Fänge. Allerdings fahre ich jetzt fast immer mit der Hai4 von Heiligenhafen, denn da geht es an Bord persönlicher zu,und es ist nicht so eine Massenabfertigung. Außerdem ist uns sauer aufgestoßen, das Bernhard es nicht mehr nötig hat bei den Laboer Dorschtagen mitzumachen, weil er letztes Jahr nicht "eingeladen wurde".


----------



## Franky (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Hey Leute,

Bälle flach spielen, sonst schießt man schnell über's Ziel hinaus!

Jeder - auch Kutterkäppens - hat hier das Recht Ihre Infos loszuwerden. Werbung konnte ich nicht erkennen! Die Frage wurde von Bernhard wurde korrekt beantwortet - war das falsch?
Zudem gibts überall gute und schlechte Tage. Zum Beissen animieren kann kein Mensch die Fische!!! Ich hab's selbst oft genug erlebt, dass Fisch da war aber nicht beissen wollte...


----------



## copyman (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

hi oppa23,
wenn ihr soviele leute seid sag doch bernhard einfach bescheid dann reservieren sie für euch bug oder heck und keiner muss aus dem bett fallen.
auf dem kutter wird nämlich service GROSS geschrieben#6 
the best on sea#6 #6 #6 
copyman
kiel
PS: gruß an die forelle
und immer viel:a :a :a :a !


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> tolle schleichwerbung, echt!!!!#q biste eigentlich boardpartner????


 .... mmmhhh , "Schleichwerbung" wäre es doch gewesen,wenn Bernhard sich unter irgend einen Nick hier angemeldet hätte und dann sein Schiff in den Himmel loben würde.
Aber der Nick "MS Forelle Kpt." ist doch eigentlich verständlich,oder ?
So weiss doch eigentlich jeder,wer dort redet.... 
... was wir allerdings nicht wissen,ob hinter (_*z.B.*_) deinen Nick evtl. ein Berufskollege und "Neidhammel" aus Heiligenhafen steckt... 
(Sorry,der Satz kommt evtl. überzogen aggressiv rüber,ist aber nicht persönlich gemeint)

Uli H.


----------



## Toffee (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Es ist ja nicht nur eine Geschmacksfrage, mit welchem Kutter man fährt.Ich starte von Flensburg aus. Früher bin ich immer von Maasholm aus gefahren.Heute bevorzuge ich die Laboer Kutter Langeland I & Blauort oder fahre von Heikendorf aus mit der Forelle. Heiligenhafen wäre schon etwas zu weit. Die Laboer Kutter bieten den Vorteil, daß man Plätze vorreservieren kann und man sich deshalb keinen Streß mit dem extrem frühen Aufstehen machen braucht.Vor - und Nachteile habe ich mit anderen Kapitänen schon diskuiert.
Auf der Forelle genießt man neben dem Angeln halt die hochwertigen Mahlzeiten inklusive. Jahrelang gab es für mich ab Maasholm nur Suppe aus dem Erascotopf*grml*Und wenn es dann Schweinebraten oder gute Holsteinische Küche gibt, gibt man gerne ein paar Euro mehr aus.

Solange die Besatzung sich Mühe gibt , der Kapitän alles tut , um Fisch zu finden , wenn es nicht so gut läuft und das Schiff sauber ist, wird wohl kaum ein Angler seine(n) Stammkutter wechseln:

*5 Euro für das Phrasenschwein*pling*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Man wird hier ein Müll wieder gelabert! Einige können es wohl nicht haben, dass auf der MS Forelle ein besserer Service ist! Man Leute lasst doch mal den Bernhard in Ruhe. Er hat mit Sicherheit mehr Augen und Ohren offen als jeder andere Skipper. Ich hab fast alle Kutter in HH durch und kann sagen, dass ich da doch eher die MSF bevorzuge. JEDER wie er es halt MAG!!!! Es war echt wieder klar, dass sobald ein Thema über die MSF kommt, der Bernhard wieder zerhacktstückt wird. Einige sind nicht fair und das ist sautraurig. Meines Erachtens Neid und mangeldes Verständnis für andere! 

Und DAKOTA..... Zum Thema woanders geht es persönlicher zu. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein Skipper von einem Angler ne Rute vor Ort repariert! Der Bernhard macht sowas. In HH hab ich auch schon Rutendefekte gesehen, aber der Angler musste sich auf diesem Schiff leider ne Leihrute nehmen für BARES! Bernhard kommt zu einem hin und erklärt einem auch was. Hab ich in HH noch nie gesehen! Sowas ist SERVICE und das macht eine Besatzung auch aus! Für den Fisch kann keiner etwas! AUCH NICHT DER SKIPPER! 

Einige lassen sich anscheinden gerne aufstacheln von Leuten, denen es auf der MSF nicht gefällt. Das hab ich jetzt schon öfters beobachtet und zu hören bekommen. Einige waren noch nie auf der MSF und wettern über das Schiff und den Skipper! Das kann auch nicht sein! So ist das halt, wenn man beeinflußbar ist....... Und wenn jemandem die 40€ zu teuer sind, dann soll er halt wegbleiben. Ich finde es schon geil, wenn man ein dickes Büffet und legger Mittagessen vorgesetzt bekommt! Dafür zahl ich gerne mehr, wobei das nicht mal teuer ist!!!! JEDER WIE ER ES MAG.... Wenn einige mal rechnen würden, was sie auf anderen Kuttern bezahlen, dann würden sie evtl. auch auf die Summe kommen, denn was einige an Genussmitteln zu sich nehmen, ist auch nicht ohne. 

Ich war auch erst 2 Mal auf der MSF, aber ich bin echt begeistert, wie der Skipper auf seine Jungs eingeht #6.....  JEDER WIE ER ES MAG......!!! 

Und Bemerkungen, wie "Bist DU überhaupt Boardpartner?" kann man sich auch stecken....... Wenn ihr es besser wisst und könnt, dann macht es besser! 

Ich will keinem persönlich ans Bein p....., aber ihr seid nicht fair! Ihr könnt einem doch nicht vorwerfen, dass man persönlich die MSF gut findet! 

So jetzt könnt ihr MICH zerhackstücken...... ...... Mir ist das Latte.....:q


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Warum ??? Warum ....werden in so manchen Freds mit Dreck nur so um sich geworfen ??? anstat froh zu sein das man/n Auskünfte schnell und sicher bekommt aus erster Hand ? 

Nein da wird einen unterstellt das man/n Schleichwerbung macht, sich Hervorheben möchte und und und......dann werden noch andere veräppelt und mit Ironi besudelt.......manchmal denke ich das so mancher nicht denken kann oder will !!! sondern nur seinen Frust los lassen möchte weil er morgens in seinen Spiegel schaut und sagt der Tag heute ist Scheisssse.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt könnt ihr MICH zerhackstücken...... ...... Mir ist das Latte.....:q




Jo auf Ihn!!!!! Der kann das ab :m :m :m :m


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Sylverpasi |good: 

Wenn nun jemand lieber mit der MS Watt-weet-ick-neet und der andere lieber mit der MS Wo-heet-de-noch fährt, wo liegt das Problem |kopfkrat 

"Watt den een sine Uhl is denn annern sine swimmingpool "  

Ich finde es auch sehr unhöflich, dass sobald gewisse Mitglieder hier etwas was von sich geben, andere gleich rumquaken müssen.Unabhängig vom Inhalt.

Hoppla - da hat jemand was über nen Kutter geschrieben, der nicht mein Lieblingskutter ist. Oh, Mann - da vertritt jemand ne andere Meinung als mein Kumpel > und flugs in die Tasten gehauen.

Muss das sein? Ich dachte bisher, das Board wäre dazu da, Meinungen auszutauschen. Bin eigentlich ziemlich froh, das jeder seine Meinung - in höflicher Form - kundtun darf #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jo auf Ihn!!!!! Der kann das ab :m :m :m :m



Hi Kai..... Mehr hast Du dazu nicht zu sagen? :q......:m


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Also jetzt misch ich mich auch mal ein:
Für Euch Küstenjunkies ist das doch Jacke wie Hose, ob Ihr auf der Forelle seid oder in Heiligenhafen oder sonstwo. Wenn ein Kutter mies ist, nehmt ihr halt nächstes Mal einen anderen und irgendwann hat dann jeder seinen Lieblingskutter.
Sch**** finde ich, wenn dann irgendein Miesmacher kommt und einem zu verstehen gibt, dass er keine Ahnung hat, nur weil er den und den Kutter besser findet als den anderen.
Wir "Südlichter" , die wir zig Kilometer runterspulen, um mal an den Fisch zu kommen, freuen uns, wenn einer sein Schiff und seine Einstellung zu Anglern beschreibt. Mir ist es da völlig egal, ob ich 10 Euro mehr oder weniger bezahle, wenn ich dafür das Gefühl bekomme, gut betreut zu sein.

Ansonsten, als Teilnehmer von zwei Boardiekuddertouren, kann ich nur sagen:
2004-Heikendorf-MS Forelle:    1 Dorsch
2005-Eckernförde-MS Simone: 1 Dorsch
Fazit:
alle Kutter sind sch**** !!! :m |supergri 

Allerdings habe ich vom Frühstücksbuffet auf der Forelle locker 3 Dorsche satt gemacht. Die sind auf der Simone leer ausgegangen#6


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte bisher, das Board wäre dazu da, Meinungen auszutauschen. Bin eigentlich ziemlich froh, das jeder seine Meinung - in höflicher Form - kundtun darf #6



Unter "Meinungsaustausch" verstehen halt einige hier "die Meinung des anderen austauschen" #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich ziemlich froh, das jeder seine Meinung - in *höflicher Form* - kundtun darf


Genau das ist das Prinzip vom Anglerboardforum!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Na ganz egal ist es nicht Honey! Nicht jedes Gebiet ist ein super Fanggebiet! Sicher wird da und da gut gefangen, aber wenn ich mir die Lustlosigkeit mancher Skipper in HH anschaue, wird mir schlecht! Das macht sich dadurch bemerkbar, dass den ganze Nachmittag immer nur eine Stelle wieder angefahren wird, um den Tankinhalt zu schonen. Das hab ich jetzt schon 5 Mal erlebt, weil der Vormittag nicht so der Hammer war!!! Dass da nichts rauskommt ist klar. Leider sind nur 2 Kudder in HH zu empfehlen. Ganz schön schlecht was? Bevor ich meine 40€ in HH verschenke, gehe ich lieber dahin, wo ich als Kumpel und Kunde angesehen werde #6!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird hier ein Müll wieder gelabert! Einige können es wohl nicht haben, dass auf der MS Forelle ein besserer Service ist! Man Leute lasst doch mal den Bernhard in Ruhe. Er hat mit Sicherheit mehr Augen und Ohren offen als jeder andere Skipper. Ich hab fast alle Kutter in HH durch und kann sagen, dass ich da doch eher die MSF bevorzuge. JEDER wie er es halt MAG!!!! Es war echt wieder klar, dass sobald ein Thema über die MSF kommt, der Bernhard wieder zerhacktstückt wird. Einige sind nicht fair und das ist sautraurig. Meines Erachtens Neid und mangeldes Verständnis für andere!
> 
> Und DAKOTA..... Zum Thema woanders geht es persönlicher zu. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein Skipper von einem Angler ne Rute vor Ort repariert! Der Bernhard macht sowas. In HH hab ich auch schon Rutendefekte gesehen, aber der Angler musste sich auf diesem Schiff leider ne Leihrute nehmen für BARES! Bernhard kommt zu einem hin und erklärt einem auch was. Hab ich in HH noch nie gesehen! Sowas ist SERVICE und das macht eine Besatzung auch aus! Für den Fisch kann keiner etwas! AUCH NICHT DER SKIPPER!
> 
> ...



|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: |good: |good: 
Ich bin zwar kein großer Kutterfahrer , aber was Bernhard auf der Forelle macht ist das beste was ich gesehen hab bisher .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kai..... Mehr hast Du dazu nicht zu sagen? :q......:m




Ne lass mal... Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar :m


----------



## degl (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

ich will auch mal
ich will auch mal
ich will auch mal..........

ach so nun gehts los:Seit nun 25 Jahren bin ich mal mehr mal weniger am Kuttern und nun gibst z.Zt. nicht anderes mehr als die MS.Forelle aus Heikendorf.
zum einen habe ich 2Std.weniger Gesamtfahrzeit und in alle Regel nach ner Std. auf dem Schiff wird schon geangelt.
da ich nur noch max.3X rausfahre ist das Wohlfühlen für mich wichtig(man wird ja immer älter).
und eins,das ist mir besonders wichtig,Bernhard geizt nich mit Tips und gibt Hilfe wenns mal nicht so klappt und in meinem beisein hat der Kerl immer Fisch gefunden#6 
ich will nicht verhehlen,das es auch in Heili-Town einen Kutter gibt dem ich jederzeit anvertrauen würde,das ist die MS.Einigkeit.....aber 2Std. mehr Fahrzeit............

also zu dem Gerücht die Forelle hätte es nicht nötig an den Laboeer Dorschtagen teilzunehmen,habe ich noch ein anderes Gerücht..........
die anderen Kutter wollten,das Bernhard auch nur 8 Std. mit unterwegs sein sollte und nicht wie sonst 10 Std.

mein Eindruck ist das bei Bernhard die Angler genauso wichtig sind wie das Geschäft und er hat den einklang gefunden.

DAS WAR EINE 100% PRIVATMEINUNG

gruß degl


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

@Sylverpasi,

genau das meinte ich ja.
Wenn "Ihr da oben" schon aus der Menge der Ange(l)bo(o)te gezielt eins, zwei oder drei heraushebt, dann wird das doch wohl seine Berechtigung haben. :m


----------



## kiepenangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> @ kiepenangler
> 
> dann denk das doch mal zuende: liegt das vielleicht daran, dass andere selbst gar keine Angler sind und kein Intresse an den Fragen der Angler haben???
> 
> ...


moin!
das du die fragen beantworstest ist ja auch völlig ok#6!!! bloß das du schreibst, dass man bei dir die meiste angelzeit fürs geld bekommt z.B. die simone fährt ja auch 10std und das für 25€. ok da is ja nicht das essen mit drin, aber es ging ja um die längste angelzeit fürs geld! habe auch nix gegen die forelle, hätte das auch bei jedem anderen geschrieben!



> Bin schon oft auf der Forelle gefahren, und es war eigentlich immer gut. Gutgelaunte Besatzung, prima Essen und gute Fänge. Allerdings fahre ich jetzt fast immer mit der Hai4 von Heiligenhafen, denn da geht es an Bord persönlicher zu,und es ist nicht so eine Massenabfertigung. Außerdem ist uns sauer aufgestoßen, das Bernhard es nicht mehr nötig hat bei den Laboer Dorschtagen mitzumachen, weil er letztes Jahr nicht "eingeladen wurde".





> Und DAKOTA..... Zum Thema woanders geht es persönlicher zu. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein Skipper von einem Angler ne Rute vor Ort repariert! Der Bernhard macht sowas. In HH hab ich auch schon Rutendefekte gesehen, aber der Angler musste sich auf diesem Schiff leider ne Leihrute nehmen für BARES! Bernhard kommt zu einem hin und erklärt einem auch was. Hab ich in HH noch nie gesehen! Sowas ist SERVICE und das macht eine Besatzung auch aus! Für den Fisch kann keiner etwas! AUCH NICHT DER SKIPPER!
> 
> Einige lassen sich anscheinden gerne aufstacheln von Leuten, denen es auf der MSF nicht gefällt. Das hab ich jetzt schon öfters beobachtet und zu hören bekommen. Einige waren noch nie auf der MSF und wettern über das Schiff und den Skipper! Das kann auch nicht sein! So ist das halt, wenn man beeinflußbar ist....... Und wenn jemandem die 40€ zu teuer sind, dann soll er halt wegbleiben. Ich finde es schon geil, wenn man ein dickes Büffet und legger Mittagessen vorgesetzt bekommt! Dafür zahl ich gerne mehr, wobei das nicht mal teuer ist!!!! JEDER WIE ER ES MAG.... Wenn einige mal rechnen würden, was sie auf anderen Kuttern bezahlen, dann würden sie evtl. auch auf die Summe kommen, denn was einige an Genussmitteln zu sich nehmen, ist auch nicht ohne.


ja guck sylverpasi, da passt es dir ja jetzt auch net das er heiligenhafen besser findet!!! lässt ihm ja jetzt auch nich seine meinung haben, sondern versuchts ihn trotzdem von der forele zu überzeugen!#d



> Ich will keinem persönlich ans Bein p....., aber ihr seid nicht fair! Ihr könnt einem doch nicht vorwerfen, dass man persönlich die MSF gut findet!


habe ich das denn gemacht???????|kopfkrat




> Und Bemerkungen, wie "Bist DU überhaupt Boardpartner?" kann man sich auch stecken....... Wenn ihr es besser wisst und könnt, dann macht es besser!


ok, ok das hätte nicht sein müssen.|bla:



> Na ganz egal ist es nicht Honey! Nicht jedes Gebiet ist ein super Fanggebiet! Sicher wird da und da gut gefangen, aber wenn ich mir die Lustlosigkeit mancher Skipper in HH anschaue, wird mir schlecht!


was meinste denn mit manche???? haste da was konkretes??? (kutter/käptain)



> Ich bin zwar kein großer Kutterfahrer , aber was Bernhard auf der Forelle macht ist das beste was ich gesehen hab bisher .


naja hierzu könnte ich jetzt ja was schreiben, aber will jetzt nicht mit sowas anfangen....



> und eins,das ist mir besonders wichtig,Bernhard geizt nich mit Tips und gibt Hilfe wenns mal nicht so klappt und in meinem beisein hat der Kerl immer Fisch gefunden#6


aber das machen auch andere....


so leute das wars jetzt erstmal von mir! habe persönlich nix gegen die forelle, war ja auch noch nie drauf! mir hats halt bloß nich so gepasst, wie er geschrieben hat bei ihm bekommt man die längste angelzeit fürs geld und so.... wenn hier im board leute fragen welchen kudder sie von heiligenhafen nehmen sollen, fangen ja auch immer leute damit an, dass er doch lieber von laböe oder heikendorf fahren soll #q und wenn diese leute dann noch schreiben sie fahren nur von laböe, woher wollen sie den wissen das heiligenhafen so schelcht is?????


----------



## copyman (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

hi honeyball
wie hast du es geschafft 2006 schon dorsche zu fangen;+ 
ich angle noch in 2005!
mfg
copyman


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi,
> 
> genau das meinte ich ja.
> Wenn "Ihr da oben" schon aus der Menge der Ange(l)bo(o)te gezielt eins, zwei oder drei heraushebt, dann wird das doch wohl seine Berechtigung haben. :m



Jap so ist das und solche Infos brauchst Du ja auch, um ohne große Bedenken anreisen zu können. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum immer und immer wieder Bernhard mit seiner MSF so schlecht gemacht wird! Es gibt keinen Grund dafür. Er hat sogar einen großen Kescher an Board und hat auf Wunsch der Angler ein paar Stahlseile entfernt, damit man besser fischen kann. Frag mal einen Skipper in HH, ob er sowas machen würde..... Man kann sagen was man will..... Die MSF hat halt mehr Pluspunkte als andere Kutter! Und das ist einigen ein dicker Dorn im Auge...... Wobei die sich in HH auch nicht beklagen können. Kundschaft ist immer da, aber einige haben auch wegen dem schlechten Service das Gebiet/Kutter gewechselt. 

Naja aber das ist alles persönliche Geschmackssache! Jedenfalls solltes es endlich mal aufhören, dass immer nur auf Bernhard geschimpft wird. Lernt ihn mal kennen und vielleicht ändert sich ja das Bild ja.......:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Kiepenangler.... Du wirst mich anscheinden falsch verstanden haben. ICH will niemanden von irgendwas überzeugen! Ich will nur die Sachen hervorheben, die schlecht gemacht werden, von denen die es nicht besser wissen. Ich fahre doch auch von HH aus, aber nur da wo ich das Gefühl habe, nicht fehl am Platz zu sein und das sind leider nur 2 Kutter. Wenn, dann will ich nur Augen öffnen, dass HH nicht das Maß aller Dinge ist! Es geht hier im Service. Der Fisch ist nebensache. Und Service wird in HH nicht groß geschrieben. Das wurde schon sehr oft hier berichtet. 

Dennoch geht es einem auf die Bälle, wenn jemand immer wieder niedergemacht wird. Kann doch nicht sein, dass Angler was Gutes schlecht reden wollen.

Einige haben auch die Toiletten als Maß, ob ein Kutter gut ist oder nicht. Mann ich will aufm Scheixxhaus nicht übernachten ich will da nur mal wat reindunken! Ist mir doch egal, wie das da aussieht. Ich will da angeln und nichts anderes..... lol:q


----------



## kiepenangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



> hat auf Wunsch der Angler ein paar Stahlseile entfernt, damit man besser fischen kann. Frag mal einen Skipper in HH, ob er sowas machen würde.....



der käptain vonner monika hat sowas auch schon gemacht! die gaffs, die vorne in der spitze standen haben manche angler beim auswerfen gestört. deshalb hat er dafür auch nen neuen platz gesucht, auf wunsch der angler:m in hh hatten ja früher manche kutter veschieden abfahrts bzw. ankunftszeiten, haben sich auch auf wunsch der angler  alle angepasst!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

@kiepenangler:....immer diese anonymen!...
Mensch Leute...jetzt schenkt den Kuttern in Heli-Town doch ein bißchen mehr Anerkennung:m ...dann ist doch alles gut...bestimmt wohnt der kiepenangler da und hat Angst um die ganzen beliebten Touristen...

gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Na dann muss ich dazu gratulieren, dass auch die Kpt.´s aus HH auf Wünsche eingehen. Ich hab das bis jetzt nicht bemerkt...... :m Aber ich hab von Stahlseilen geredet die bis zum Mast hoch gehen. Ein Gaff kann ich auch beiseite nehmen :q......


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leute...jetzt schenkt den Kuttern in Heli-Town doch ein bißchen mehr Anerkennung:m ...dann ist doch alles gut...bestimmt wohnt der kiepenangler da und hat Angst um die ganzen beliebten Touristen...
> 
> gruß



Ja also ich persönlich schenke 2 Kuttern in HH Anerkennung. Ist doch auch ok oder nicht? :m:m:m.......

Es geht doch nur dadrum, dass man doch endlich mal aufhören sollte, den Bernhard nieder zu machen. :m


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch nur dadrum, dass man doch endlich mal aufhören sollte, den Bernhard nieder zu machen. :m


 


Wer gut ist hat halt viele Feinde.....|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Ja Mike.... Leider ist das wohl so!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Dorsch888,
> 
> die Fahrt kostet bei mir € 40,- für 10 Std auf See, Frühstück satt und frisch gekochtes Mittagessen sind GRATIS :m Rechne mal die Angelzeit aus !(Sonntag hab ich z.B. um 07,50 Uhr zur ersten Drift angehupt und geangelt wurde bis 15,32 Uhr. Um 17,00 haben wir angelegt.)
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Info#6 
Ach,und gehe bitte am 10-12-2005 rechtzeitig ins Bett,da unser Verein am 11 bei Dir gebucht hat................:m 

Bernhard ,sag mal,was wird aus der Nordland|kopfkrat Fährt Wiebke jetzt oder Ihr Mann|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Gruß Stefan|wavey: 
Wir sehen uns am 11.12.2005 :m


----------



## kiepenangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



> Es geht doch nur dadrum, dass man doch endlich mal aufhören sollte, den Bernhard nieder zu machen. :m



ja dann sollte auch endlich mal aufgehört werden die kutter in heiligenhafen nieder zu machen!:m

@stefanwittenborg warum sollte ich in heiligenhafen wohnen?? wie anderen halt laböe loben, kann ich doch hh loben oder nich??? es haben ja auch nich alle geschäftsanteile an der reederei mielitz, die die forelle loben lol:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann sollte auch endlich mal aufgehört werden die kutter in heiligenhafen nieder zu machen!:m




Ja aber der Service ist ja nun mal schlecht. Das ist ja LEIDER eine Tatsache! Oder möchtest Du mir erzählen, dass alle Skipper in HH super motiviert sind? 

Und bei Bernhard läufts nunmal rund. Das ist auch eine Tatsache!  :q:m.......

Wie ich schon sagte.... Es ist JEDEM seine Sache, wo er fischt.... Nur hasse ich diese falschen Vorurteile von denen, die es besser wissen. :m 

Mike hat es vorhin gut getroffen: "Wer gut ist hat halt viele Feinde!"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

So Jungs,nun zereisst Euch nicht gleich wieder  Euer Ma....,wenn Bernhard auf meine Frage (Was wird aus der MS. Nordland) antwortet..........

Bleibt mal alle in HH--somit habe ich mehr Platz auf der MSF:m :m :m 


HH ist ja sooooooooooo toll---lange Anfahrtszeiten--kürzere Angelzeiten--keine sauberen Toiletten--kein vernünftiges Essen--keine Platzvoranmeldung möglich....

Aber HH ist ja soooooooooooo toll--fahrt blos weiter dort hin--und ich Idiot fahre weiter von Laboe oder mit der MSF

MSWBG stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Na Stefan.... Da wirst Du die MSF mit mir teilen müssen #6.......


----------



## sunny (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

@oppa23

Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Fang, um mal wieder auf den Bericht zurück zu kommen|supergri .


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Dakota schrieb:
			
		

> . . .  ist uns sauer aufgestoßen, das Bernhard es nicht mehr nötig hat bei den Laboer Dorschtagen mitzumachen, weil er letztes Jahr nicht "eingeladen wurde".


Hy Dakota, das ist etwas anders: Von 2000 bis 2003 war ich Geschäftsführer der "LABOER DORSCHTAGE GBR" und hab seinerzeit das noch heute laufende Konzept der Veranstaltung recht maßgeblich mit aus der Wiege gehoben. Seit 2003 Ist Erbert Jasper Geschäftzsführer und führt die Veranstaltung ja auch erfolgreich weitehin durch. Er hat mich im Januar 2005 angerufen und gefragt, ob ich mit der FORELLE wieder dabei bin. Leider waren die Termine zu dem Zeitpunkt schon an andere Gruppen vergeben und ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mehr, meine Chartern zu verschieben. Natürlich hätte ich gern teilgenommen , denn ich hätte schon gern meinen Tietel des Königskutters vom Vorjahr verteidigt. #c  Wirklich schade, denn "Königsdorsche" bis 107 cm und 36 Pfd. hatten wir an dem Wochenende genug gefangen.  Für 2006 hat der Veranstalter auch nicht nachgefragt. Mir persönlich hat die Veranstaltung sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß

Bernhard:g


----------



## chris13 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Heiligenhafen ist auch gut!!!Z.B. Die Ms-Monika supee Service und alle sind super nett.Jens und Rainer Sind jeden Tag aufs neue hoch motiviert!Sicher ist die MSF eine Klasse für sich aber die Monika kommt fast ran.


MFG Chris(14yo)


----------



## kiepenangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



> Wie ich schon sagte.... Es ist JEDEM seine Sache, wo er fischt.... Nur hasse ich diese falschen Vorurteile von denen, die es besser wissen. :m



is ja auch nen vorurteil,wenn du sagst in hh sind die käptains nich motiviert. dann sag mal welche von den heiligenhafenern nich motiviert sind!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Da können wir mal sehen, was für Gerüchte entstehen, wenn man vom Background keine Ahnung hat...:m Das meinte ich vorhin. Leute, die nichts wissen, erzählen Müll und andere glauben das und tragen das so weiter, obwohl sie niemals auf diesem Schiff waren. Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Mutmaßungen. Ich kann ja auch nur das wiedergeben, was ich in HH am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen habe und das ist schlechter Service mit Ausnahmen zweier Kutter :m........ 

@Bernhard.... Lass die Neider reden, wie sie wollen. Solange Dein Ruf nichts zu erleiden hat, ist alles egal...... Ich komme gerne wieder!!!!! #6


----------



## chris13 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Gut manche in HH sind Wirklich zum  naja ich sag lieber nix.Aber es gibt halt auch ausnahmen!!!


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hätte ich gern teilgenommen , denn ich hätte schon gern meinen Tietel des Königskutters vom Vorjahr verteidigt. #c Wirklich schade, denn "Königsdorsche" bis 107 cm und 36 Pfd. hatten wir an dem Wochenende genug gefangen.
> Gruß
> Bernhard:g


 

Und so weit ich weiß !!! Konnten das auch Alle sehen..|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				copyman schrieb:
			
		

> hi honeyball
> wie hast du es geschafft 2006 schon dorsche zu fangen;+
> ich angle noch in 2005!
> mfg
> copyman


Thx, ich hab's korrigiert :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Stefan.... Da wirst Du die MSF mit mir teilen müssen #6.......


 

Na dann...............

Bist Du auch mit newr Gruppe drauf|kopfkrat --
Unser Verein hat 15 Plätze am Bug gebucht--und Du/IHr|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Gruß Stefan


|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Boah ey, 12 registrierte User in diesem Trööt.

Bernhard, habt Ihr jetzt auch Internet an Board oder bist Du heute nicht rausgefahren ???


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> is ja auch nen vorurteil,wenn du sagst in hh sind die käptains nich motiviert. dann sag mal welche von den heiligenhafenern nich motiviert sind!



Ich glaube Du kannst nicht verstehen, was einige hier schreiben! Ich habe vorhin geschrieben, dass ich 6 Mal erlebt habe, dass Kpt´s nach nicht erfolgreicher Fischsuche UNMOTIVIERT rumdümpeln. Sowas merkt selbst ein Honk der noch nie angeln war.... :q..... Und sowas merkt man auch an der Stimmung an Bord. BEISPIEL: Nachmittags wurden extrem lange Driften gemacht. Locker 20 - 25 min OHNE nennenswerte Fänge! Skipper mit Pott Kaffee in der Hand schaut in die Luft und zählt die Möven. Ist das ein positiver Eindruck, den man sich über die Skipper machen kann???

Wenn Du es nicht merkst dann ist das halt so. Eine Tatsache ist noch lange kein Vorurteil Kiepenangler! Du legst aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage Hase :m:m:m......

Du willst wissen welche Kutter ich meine? Na auf denen, wo ich nicht zu finden bin :m...... Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht sagen, welches Schiff genau ich meine.......Dann muss ich ja Angst haben, dass sie mich nicht mehr in HH rein lassen.......:q Oder lies Dir doch mal die ganzen Kutterbericht durch. Da wurde schon sehr oft über unmotiverite Skipper berichtet. Da stehen sogar Namen für Dich drin :m...... 

Ich bin doch auch in HH unterwegs...... Genauso wie in der Kieler Ecke! Ich mag doch sogar auch 2 Kutter in HH! Nur weil ich schreibe, dass ich am eigenen Leib erlebte (TATSACHEN!), dass einige der Skipper unmotiviert sind, bin ich jetzt ein Bösewicht? Nöööööööö lass man gut sein Kiepenangler.

Verstehst Du bitte endlich, dass es mir NICHT um die Schiffe oder die Heimathäfen geht! Es geht mir dadrum, dass der Bernhard zu UNRECHT schlecht gemacht wird..... 

Sooo und nun trinken wir ne Blonde leer.... äääähm ein blondes aus...:q #g


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann...............
> 
> Bist Du auch mit newr Gruppe drauf|kopfkrat --
> Unser Verein hat 15 Plätze am Bug gebucht--und Du/IHr|kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> ...



Nee so war das nicht gemeint. Ich meinte für die Zukunft müssen wir uns die MSF teilen lol..... Aber am 11.12. hab ich noch nichts vor. Evtl. sieht man sich dann da. Für 2 Leute wird wohl noch Platz sein ..... #6....


----------



## kiepenangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Du kannst nicht verstehen, was einige hier schreiben! Ich habe vorhin geschrieben, dass ich 6 Mal erlebt habe, dass Kpt´s nach nicht erfolgreicher Fischsuche UNMOTIVIERT rumdümpeln. Sowas merkt selbst ein Honk der noch nie angeln war.... :q..... Und sowas merkt man auch an der Stimmung an Bord. BEISPIEL: Nachmittags wurden extrem lange Driften gemacht. Locker 20 - 25 min OHNE nennenswerte Fänge! Skipper mit Pott Kaffee in der Hand schaut in die Luft und zählt die Möven. Ist das ein positiver Eindruck, den man sich über die Skipper machen kann???
> 
> Wenn Du es nicht merkst dann ist das halt so. Eine Tatsache ist noch lange kein Vorurteil Kiepenangler! Du legst aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage Hase :m:m:m......
> 
> ...



jo, is ok jetzt!mir auch egal


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Hy all,

hier gehts ja richtig ab. . .#d 
Zur Frage nach der NORDLAND kann ich nur sagen, dass sie eigentlich jetzt häufiger Angler fährt als unter Peter P. 
Wer regelmäßig am Ruder steht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wiebke und ihr Mann Hans-Jürgen haben ja beide Kpt.-Patent. Ruf doch einfach bei denen mal an.

Zum Rest der Beiträge : Schön dass es an der Küste so viele "Lieblingskutter" gibt! Wenn sich jeder auf seinem Stamm-Schiff wohl fühlt, ist doch alles gut.
Natürlich gibts überall gute und weniger gute Tage, viele oder weniger Fisch  und die Skipper sind mal in Hochform und mal hat jeder einen Durchhänger. . . Wir sind doch alle blos Menschen:m 

@ sylverpasi : Danke!

Gruß

Bernhard:g


----------



## pechi24 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Ich lese mir das ganze Palaber jetzt nicht durch, aber die Überschrift finde ich sehr misslungen.

Ansonsten bin ich nur noch im eigenen Boot unterwegs, da mir die Kutterangelei nicht so zusagt. Habe es 3-4mal gemacht und fand das Gedränge und die Suffköppe nicht so toll.

Die Beastzung hatte aber immer einen guten Job gemacht und es hat an sich auch Laune gemacht auf See.

Wer aber einmal selbst ein Bötchen zu den Dorschen gesteuert hat, der wird es nie wieder anders machen wollen.

Es sollten sich alle freuen, dass die Angelei und die persönlichen Vorlieben so unterschiedlich sind. Wäre doch unschön, wenn alle Angler am gleichen Gewässer auf die gleichen Fische angeln.

Super Sache, dass von positiven Erfahrungen berichtet wird, aber bitte nicht in so unsinniger Form.


----------



## Gast 1 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Ich bin da ja ein wenig voreingenommen und daher auch sehr vorsichtig.

Bei Euch und auch bei mir ist immer das beste Schiff das, welches uns zu den Fischen gebracht hat.

Sehr gut find ich, wenn Anfängern auch mal geholfen wird oder wenn es selbstverständlich ist, daß die Besatzung beim Gaffen hilft.

Ich gehöre nicht zu der "Ess - Fraktion", ich esse eher nichts auf dem Kutter, aber nur immer Lidl oder Aldi Suppe, aufgewärmt und mit ein paar Würstchen verfeinert, ist mir das Geld nicht wert.

Nun zu den Themen, die ich nicht verstehen kann:

Mittags muß das Essen raus (Verdienst, wenn nicht im Preis inbegriffen).
Folglich wird eine Drift gewählt, wo keine oder sehr wenig Fische sind.
Dann kann man ja auch ruhig essen.

Eine Angelgruppe hat kurzfristg abgesagt, es fehlen 20 Angler. Der Kapitän ist sauer und bestraft die Angler, die braf gekommen sind.

Es wird den ganzen Tag "ewig" gedriftet, wo kein Fisch ist. Aber eine halbe Std. vor Ende wird plötzlich ein Schwarm gefunden und mitten beim Fangen wird abgehupt.

Ich habe extra keine Namen genannt, nur bei Bernhard wird es all das nicht geben.
Ich habe es oft erlebt, daß er selbst, wenn genug Platz ist, mitangelt.


Und jetzt kühlt Euch wieder ab. Keiner kann Fische versprechen, aber bemühen sollte er sich schon.

Fragt mal all die Angler, die privat rausfahren, mittlerweile auch mit Fischfindern und die auch nicht fangen, weil ................
Fragt mich mit der Dana, auch rein privat. Wir haben alle auf die Anzeigen geschaut, Fische gesehen aber nichts gefangen und gemeinsam beschlossen, was wir machen.

Für mich ist ein Kutter sehr gut, wenn alles paßt. Die Stimmung, die Ratschläge, die Ankündigungen und, wenn möglich auch die Fische.

Und es gibt garantiert mehr als einen Kutterkapitän, der das kann.

Und wie gut die Forelle ist, haben wir ja schon gelesen.|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## oppa 23 (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

moin zusammen,
das es hier so ausartet wollte ich auch nicht! und wollte die Kutter in Heiligenhafen auch nicht so schlecht dastellen aber samstag war es halt richtig schlecht mit den Fängen!Woran es lag kann ich nicht sagen ob keine Fische dawaren  oder ob sie keinen hunger auf Pilker und jiggs hatten!
Bin sonst auch einmal im monat in hh unterwegs und habe fast alle Kutter durch aber so richtig haben mir nur 2 gefallen die Einigkeit und die Hai !!!!
damit meine ich alles was zum guten Kutter tAG dazu GEHÖRT!!!!!!!

Jetzt noch mal ne Frage an Bernhard kannst du mir mal die termine schicken wo ihr noch Plätze frei habt für diesen Monat? per pn
Und wenn du vieleicht noch mal ne internet adresse für die Spedy Pilker hast?


----------



## Reisender (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				oppa 23 schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen,
> das es hier so ausartet wollte ich auch nicht! und wollte die Kutter in Heiligenhafen auch nicht so schlecht dastellen aber samstag war es halt richtig schlecht mit den Fängen!Woran es lag kann ich nicht sagen ob keine Fische dawaren oder ob sie keinen hunger auf Pilker und jiggs hatten!


 

Mach dir mal keine Kopf Oppa 23 !!! Denn hier wurde nur sachlich über was diskutiert und abgeschlossen. :m :m :m  Graue Haare brauchst du dir nicht Wachsen zu lassen, denn nun sind alle zufrieden und Satt.|supergri |supergri  Freue dich auf die nächste Tour. Und wenn du mehr Infos haben möchtest, dann sende Bernhard doch eine Mail oder PN...:m :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Es ist doch eh egal mit welchem Kutter Ihr raus fahrt!

Solange der alte Raubfischer äh ich meine Torsk an Bord ist hab Ihr eh keine Chance.... *lol*

|muahah: |stolz: |muahah: |stolz:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Der Trommler meldet sich ja doch zu Wort #6#6#6......


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Falls einer von Euch interesse hat.... :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64716


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall       


kleiner Scherz:g  :g


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

Vielleicht können wir einen neuen Trööt eröffnen :

 Auf welchen Schiff soll ich zum Laichdorschangeln - und warum soll ich keine Dorsche unter 30 cm mitnehmen ?????
  |sagnix


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können wir einen neuen Trööt eröffnen :
> 
> Auf welchen Schiff soll ich zum Laichdorschangeln - und warum soll ich keine Dorsche unter 30 cm mitnehmen ?????
> |sagnix



Oh ja!!! 

Oder 

- "Hilfe wie filetier ich einen 30iger Dorsch?"
- "Suche Rezept für braune Mefo!"


----------



## kiepenangler (16. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*



> "Suche Rezept für braune Mefo!"



den gabs schon mal!!! lol:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. November 2005)

*AW: MS Ostpreußen : MS Forelle = 2 zu 31 !!!*

So, und weil ihr mit euren sticheleien gar nicht zum Ende kommen könnt schließe ich das jetzt. Ich denke mit dem wichtigsten seit ihr sowieso durch. Gel.


----------

